# Crimson/Parsifal



## reloaded50 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Old/new sponsor*

Did no one notice, or does everyone already know, and I'm just late to the party?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2014)

TY bro.....


----------



## colochine (Jan 12, 2014)

Lmao oh for real?! That Jew is back again?


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lots of "ty"'s, some )))), always abbreviated enanthate as "enth", same noobish tone when talking about compounds he's never ran(clueless), black caps on his tren, etc.. I'm an expert at collecting other individuals mannerisms.


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 12, 2014)

And still did Parsifal hold up the Grail, 
Seeming a vision of the very Christ, 
His crimson mantle changed to lustrous white- 
   ness.


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.parsifalenterprises.com/parsifal-advances-poetically/country-life/crimson-sunset


----------



## murf23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dam your good bro .... Nice spot out


----------



## independent (Jan 13, 2014)

I really hope its true. I need an infection.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

expect thinner wallets and broken harts soon..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 13, 2014)

holy shit...I am asleep at the wheel


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 13, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> holy shit...I am asleep at the wheel


shit i dont even know wtf any of this means? i dont even workout


----------



## Disqualified (Jan 13, 2014)

Can I get some background knowledge on this?


----------



## colochine (Jan 13, 2014)

Interesting thread is interesting. Brace yourself gents its only a matter of time before the infections start showing up. I just hope he actually started to filter gear this time. 

Are there any crimson reps?


----------



## Disqualified (Jan 13, 2014)

colochine said:


> Interesting thread is interesting. Brace yourself gents its only a matter of time before the infections start showing up. I just hope he actually started to filter gear this time.
> 
> Are there any crimson reps?


Jay_Steel check the crimson sub forum


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 13, 2014)

i can you that Crimson is not pars, thats a strong 34 posts you have there and before you start making speculations of bullshit where are your facts. I have known crimson before he even started to make gear when he was soley Mexi Black HGH. You can talk all the game you want but show some back up because this thread is pretty lame just talking shit.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 13, 2014)

reloaded why dont you go bring your shit to this forum too...Go read the 98 pages of reviews and posts about Crimson.

Professional Muscle


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 13, 2014)

colochine said:


> Interesting thread is interesting. Brace yourself gents its only a matter of time before the infections start showing up. I just hope he actually started to filter gear this time.
> 
> Are there any crimson reps?



gears solid hes not Pars, I ran trusted him after many National NPC guys recommended him to me personally for HGH and then he started to make gear that blew peoples minds. Some of the strongest tren you will ever run hands down. 

Everyone that has ran his stuff has checked out, never has been an issue with quality of gear and again still laughing at this wild claim.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 13, 2014)

colochine said:


> Interesting thread is interesting.* Brace yourself gents its only a matter of time before the infections start showing up*. I just hope he actually started to filter gear this time.
> 
> Are there any crimson reps?


I am not sure what happened before, if this is a company that went incognito, or anything else regarding what may or may not have happened in the past. However I have been using crimson test e for quite some time, I believe I was the first customer from IML. It's legit. pins smooth not pain and certainly no infection. The test I had been running was quite the opposite it would cripple me, and I am not exaggerating, for a week at a time. Jay found out about this and came through with a killer deal. I don't know what happened in the past but I can assure you crimson is legit and repped by good people. in this dark underworld of bullshit we should feel lucky.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2014)

I kinda liked Pars.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 13, 2014)

never ran pars personally, but i can tell you there is nothing but high quality in Crimson. We have had nothing but great success and great vets on this site have backed his product that are reps for other labs. so that speaks allot when a rep for a competing lab says his stuff is legit. but think what you want it does not matter because i can tell you that I will put Crimsons product up against any other product on this site. Not slamming or saying its better, but i am confident his is as good as anything your going to find mg for mg.

also his injectable anadrol is a domestic violence case waiting to happen.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 13, 2014)

injectable anadrol !! not sure how I missed that but I think it will be going in my next cycle


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 13, 2014)

They also accept cash in mail, like he did.
Posts sometimes have a certain tone to them(hard to put into words), like his. Somewhat condescending, maybe even a little bit of a control freak, kind of unsure of himself.

Could be wrong, hope on I'm wrong, but something isn't right..


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just don't say payments go to New York.


----------



## colochine (Jan 13, 2014)

Does crimson workout? If crimson workouts he's not pars.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2014)

hoyle21 said:


> I kinda liked Pars.




negged for being an angry irrelevant jew with tiny arms


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 13, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I really hope its true. I need an infection.


lmao!!!!


----------



## s2h (Jan 13, 2014)

please send SheriV 500 var tabs for testing...she is a expert on this matter...baseline clit measurements will be taken prior to ingestion...

Thank You!!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2014)

^^^^ this...500 tabs sounds like a solid number for a short cycle


----------



## GS2 (Jan 13, 2014)

s2h said:


> please send SheriV 500 var tabs for testing...she is a expert on this matter...baseline clit measurements will be taken prior to ingestion...
> 
> Thank You!!


Pics


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2014)

Pre-par's var:


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2014)

reloaded50 said:


> Crimson = crimson tide in alabama, but not the state, the uss alabama, which is known for seaman, which is similar to semen, which pars enjoyed very much. But there is an old navy connection as well. Because they est. In 1994 and pars went post op in 94. Plus he uses enth which is short for enanthate and est. Is short for established. Do you see the old navy connection and uss alabama crimson tide and how it all ties into reloaded having similar google translator style as WP. Therefore i am WP.




Sounds airtight Kojak...good work


----------



## GS2 (Jan 13, 2014)

^^Like


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 13, 2014)

reloaded50 said:


> Just don't say payments go to New York.


Got a PM from someone stating this.
Hmmm....


----------



## cube789 (Jan 13, 2014)

colochine said:


> Does crimson workout? If crimson workouts he's not pars.



this


----------



## GS2 (Jan 14, 2014)

SloppyJ said:


> Pre-par's var:


I was trying to tell my girl that gals could grow pussydicks if they took to much var. Proof muthafacka!


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2014)

again please why dont you go visit the other forum where Crimson started out and make these assumptions? From the looks of this your someone who was probably banned, butt hurt, created a new name. Decided to stir up lies and sits at home pins gear and doesnt lift. Probably been on this board for many years before creating this fake ass name and looks worse then azza.


----------



## s2h (Jan 14, 2014)

Nobody looks worse the azza....we can agree that is factual??...but he still could look bad ....just not azza bad...


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2014)

false claims in hopes of attention i see some similarities.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2014)

s2h said:


> Nobody looks worse the azza....we can agree that is factual??...but he still could look bad ....just not azza bad...




reddog...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2014)

GFR is back, the war continues


----------



## s2h (Jan 14, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> reddog...



full nude comparisons would be needed...but i''m not sure its healthy too witness that kind of photography..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 14, 2014)

what is wrong with you?!???
for even having this thought


----------



## s2h (Jan 15, 2014)

it would be like 2 bowls of cottage cheese with small twigs sticking out of it


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 15, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> again please why dont you go visit the other forum where Crimson started out and make these assumptions? From the looks of this your someone who was probably banned, butt hurt, created a new name. Decided to stir up lies and sits at home pins gear and doesnt lift. Probably been on this board for many years before creating this fake ass name and looks worse then azza.



Its no secrets the bullshit pars pulled with me. 

And I am currently trying some crimson, and there is a difference for sure so far from what I can tell. Unless pars magically became better at brewing. 

So for what it's worth I don't think it's that Bastardo. Lol at least I rely hope not. Maybe that fucking jew went back to Egypt? 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 15, 2014)

s2h said:


> it would be like 2 bowls of cottage cheese with small twigs sticking out of it






Like


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 15, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> reddog...



.......


----------



## Clearview (Jan 16, 2014)

s2h said:


> it would be like 2 bowls of cottage cheese with small twigs sticking out of it




LOL


----------



## s2h (Jan 16, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Its no secrets the bullshit pars pulled with me.
> 
> And I am currently trying some crimson, and there is a difference for sure so far from what I can tell. Unless pars magically became better at brewing.
> 
> ...



there's Jews in Egypt??..def wouldn't be any popular...just sayin..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol yeah my thoughts  exactly, but apparently the love of his life lives there. So maybe he went chasing. But has been reborn as a shiite 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## s2h (Jan 16, 2014)

they may have a hard time naming any kids they have....Mohammad Greenstein isnt too catchy of a name in those parts


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 17, 2014)

reloaded50 said:


> Lots of "ty"'s, some )))), always abbreviated enanthate as "enth", same noobish tone when talking about compounds he's never ran(clueless), black caps on his tren, etc.. I'm an expert at collecting other individuals mannerisms.





reloaded50 said:


> They also accept cash in mail, like he did.
> Posts sometimes have a certain tone to them(hard to put into words), like his. Somewhat condescending, maybe even a little bit of a control freak, kind of unsure of himself.
> 
> Could be wrong, hope on I'm wrong, but something isn't right..





reloaded50 said:


> Just don't say payments go to New York.





reloaded50 said:


> Got a PM from someone stating this.
> Hmmm....


Gay Steele, why are you so upset, son?
Everything adds up, even down to location.
Next I'll find out that Crimson started up at approximately the same time Pars disappeared, or a little after.
You'll just say it's a coincidence lololol


----------



## reloaded50 (Jan 18, 2014)

He joined ProM early last year. When did Pars dip out again?
Gay Steele, quit insulting mine and everyone else's intelligence.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 20, 2014)

reloaded50 said:


> He joined ProM early last year. When did Pars dip out again?
> Gay Steele, quit insulting mine and everyone else's intelligence.



who are you again... ? Nobody... thats right lol i forgot... Your Nothing... Just a troll account... nothing better to do then troll a forum... This guy pins gears and looks like azza prob.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 20, 2014)

Go troll his PM forum too if you have the balls and your so sure.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 20, 2014)

reloaded has been around for years. He also knew pars pretty well. Hope he's wrong.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 20, 2014)

i have also known crimson for a while too. If i had any doubt in Crimson i would never have even used my real IMF login and would have made a rep login and not put my name on this source.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 20, 2014)

So..., reloaded is RnM and Crimson is pars?  Is that's what's hAppening here?


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 20, 2014)

so now that we figured all this out can someone tell me what the fox says ?


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been off the forum for awhile. Things change fast. Damn.


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> So..., reloaded is RnM and Crimson is pars?  Is that's what's hAppening here?



Actually bigd is rnm.


----------



## colochine (Jan 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You give him to much credit, he's actually lucky slevin.




lololol rnm started everything big d left to do his own thing becuase rnm was shit...pars and rnm were idiots. rnm is in jail for kiddie porn.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 21, 2014)

colochine said:


> lololol rnm started everything big d left to do his own thing becuase rnm was shit...pars and rnm were idiots. *rnm is in jail for kiddie porn*.


so rnm is azza?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2014)

Crimson is not pars, no doubt in my mind.  Fwiw.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2014)

He's also a cool fucking cat.


----------



## reloaded50 (Nov 20, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> i can you that Crimson is not pars, thats a strong 34 posts you have there and before you start making speculations of bullshit where are your facts. I have known crimson before he even started to make gear when he was soley Mexi Black HGH. You can talk all the game you want but show some back up because this thread is pretty lame just talking shit.
> [h=1][/h]





jay_steel said:


> reloaded why dont you go bring your shit to this forum too...Go read the 98 pages of reviews and posts about Crimson.
> 
> Professional Muscle





jay_steel said:


> gears solid hes not Pars, I ran trusted him after many National NPC guys recommended him to me personally for HGH and then he started to make gear that blew peoples minds. Some of the strongest tren you will ever run hands down.
> 
> Everyone that has ran his stuff has checked out, never has been an issue with quality of gear and again still laughing at this wild claim.



Jay, my man, where's your boy at? LOLS


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2014)

I ordered some gear from RNM and I got vials marked pars. there was little black particles floating in it, think it was the stopper breaking apart


----------



## Nacho181 (Nov 23, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> gears solid hes not Pars, I ran trusted him after many National NPC guys recommended him to me personally for HGH and then he started to make gear that blew peoples minds. Some of the strongest tren you will ever run hands down.
> 
> Everyone that has ran his stuff has checked out, never has been an issue with quality of gear and again still laughing at this wild claim.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## reloaded50 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I tried to warn people before it was too late. Unfortunately that's just part of the game.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2014)

reloaded50 said:


> Lots of "ty"'s, some )))), always abbreviated enanthate as "enth", same noobish tone when talking about compounds he's never ran(clueless), black caps on his tren, etc.. I'm an expert at collecting other individuals mannerisms.



pars tren had white caps


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> pars tren had white caps


Glad to see you back bro. Still a virgin?


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

Pars = Benji = Sleven = Crimson = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Conspiracy Solved.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2015)

lmfao best thread ever.


And if only you Fruit-Loops knew the truth.

I'll trade truth for Cock pics. Inbox is empty and ready for Nudes.

GYCH In Advance.


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2015)

Saney said:


> lmfao best thread ever.
> 
> 
> And if only you Fruit-Loops knew the truth.
> ...



Oh word?


----------

